# Hedgehog Supplies



## cds3034 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am looking into buying a hedgehog, and I have beens searching around the internet for the best cage to buy and how it should be set up. Can anyone on here possibly tell me about their setup and post a picture? This would realllllly help me a lot! Thank youu


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

There is a large thread on cage ideas on this forum. If you look for it I'm sure you can find it. I can't remember exactly where it's at. I am posting pics of my cage set up anyway for you. My cage is a 2x2 C&C cage my husband helped me build. It's little rearranged than this picture of what the inside looks like and i had to add more coroplast to the sides to keep him from escaping. And yes i know it's a he with a pink wheel and house but I was expecting a girl and then changed at the last minute but I refuse to spend money just to change the color since hedgehogs are mostly color blind he doens't care. LOL Anyway, here it is.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine is a 2x3 cube C&C that my roommate helped me build, and C&C stands for Cubes and Coroplast if you are wondering. C&C are good because they can be made to suit any size or style, they are cheap to build, and can be personalized in a number of ways. Other good hedgie home ideas are either Ferret/Critter Nations, vivariums, or the Xtra Large Rabbit cage with plastic bottoms by SuperPets.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I use "Super Pet - My First Home" large, wish I had gotten the extra large for her, it would be roomier. Here is what it looks like: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002AS43S


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

check my fb page for shade and Dallas, it has my cage set up and everything posted on it. plus it has TONS of cute pics ^.^

Dallas and Shade is what its called :"D


----------



## cds3034 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much for your help! Should I make my own C&C cage or should I buy it? I was looking online and there is a website full of them!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I think making your own is simplest. It doesn't cost as much as ready-made ones you might buy online and it's pretty easy to do! There are a couple people that have preferred to buy a ready-made one though, so it does depend on preference.


----------



## cds3034 (Oct 22, 2012)

How would you go about making your own? Again, thank you SO much!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's a great site here that explains where you can find materials and how to put a cage together. I used it to make mine - http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you do make your own cage make sure you have a good lid on it, you don't want your baby escaping.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

I used almost a huge sheet or cloroplast board to make my cage. I had to rebuild the cloroplast siding on my cage since my hedgie turned out to be an escape artist moving his igloo and pvc pipe to the sides to climb up and try to escape. :roll:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's mine. It's a 2x3 cube C&C cage with storage below. It took 2 pkgs of cubes (4 cubes each from walmart and cost about 47.00 with tax) The coraplast (a 4'x8' sheet) cost 18.00. Then instead of using the round connectors, I used zip ties (cable ties) that I had in the house. It took me about 3-4 hours to do by myself. Walmart also has the cheapest fleece around. I got 6 different patterns at 2 yards each. It made up the floor, squares and blanket that she loves to curl up in and sleep instead of her cookie monster house. It's also used to pick her up with and sit on my lap.

Well, I was going to include pictures but I don't know how to insert them on this page!

Lisa


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

You can upload them to imgur.com and link them that way 

Nice cages btw... after my vacation, we'll be building Auri a nice C&C cage.. I can't wait!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Britnee.sto said:


> I used almost a huge sheet or cloroplast board to make my cage. I had to rebuild the cloroplast siding on my cage since my hedgie turned out to be an escape artist moving his igloo and pvc pipe to the sides to climb up and try to escape. :roll:


A good example of why a lid is so important on all cages.


----------

